# Ate a balloon



## lula (Mar 29, 2010)

My little miss ate a deflated balloon last night whilst out on our walk - have any of you experienced similar with your pooches?

I expected her to pass it this morning, but nothing yet.

She's still behaving normally, eating and drinking the same etc, but I'm scared stiff she's gonna need vet treatment.

Anyone know if latex breaks down and becomes poisonous to dogs? :scared:

Thanks in advance



Louise and Amber (17 weeks)

:eek6:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

OMG!! I hope she doesnt fart whilst she is passing it!!BOL:lol:
Seriously though one of my dogs has a rubber fetish too. He has eaten countless rubber bands and balloons and an entire rubber glove on one occassion. He has always passed them (except the glove..that vanished without a trace.) and he is a 6Ib Chihuahua.


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

If she is still passing faeces then I would imagine that indicates that there isnt a blockage, which is a good thing.

My last dog ate one of those scoops that you get in fertiliser packets - it was about 2" across, and the same deep and had a small handle on it too. I got him to to the vet and was told just to keep an eye, and about a week later he vomited the thing back up - untouched!

Wouldnt hurt t have a word with your vet just to make sure it is ok to wait and see though


----------



## cornflower (May 14, 2009)

my samoyed ate several swimming caps over the years - she passed the bits out over a few days. It is always a worry but hopefully everything will be ok.


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

> OMG!! I hope she doesnt fart whilst she is passing it!!BOL


That made me laugh!

A foreign object like a balloon should pass. It can take a long time though if it is hanging around in the stomach. You can try feeding her a bran muffin or a small amount of pumpkin to increase the bulk and speed up the movement of her intestines and help pass this thing through.

If there is any vomiting, straining to defecate or lethargy then a vet visit is a good idea.


----------



## George Scott (Mar 27, 2019)

lula said:


> My little miss ate a deflated balloon last night whilst out on our walk - have any of you experienced similar with your pooches?
> 
> I expected her to pass it this morning, but nothing yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Scott (Mar 27, 2019)

I thought I’d add my 2 cents here because I FREAKED out when my Jack Russell popped then swallowed a big balloon the day before yesterday. 

We immediately gave him 2 teaspoons of hydrogen peroxide as he’s around 20 lbs and we’d read one tsp per 10 lbs -( I’ve also read 1 tsp per 5 lbs) but I think the peroxide was old as it was not fizzy as it should be and nothing happened even though we redosed him 20 minutes later and he still he did not vomit.

I know hydrogen peroxide does work because I’ve used it before on dogs.

So, after reading tons of posts on the net I didn’t think it warranted an emergency vet visit just yet - we decided to fret about it all night -checking and rechecking him for signs of distress.

The very next morning we found it in his (diarrhea laden) stool! I was quite surprised at how quickly it came out - less than 24 hours - Of course he’s an absolutely crazy JRT and his metabolism is out the roof and maybe that had something to do with it?

Either way I just wanted to add another post to maybe help allay another’s fears when their own dog does this - I figure dogs eating balloons is gonna happen til the end of time! Haha


----------



## Woah (Dec 24, 2018)

My pup ate a piece of deflated balloon once - came straight out the other end looking the same as it went in. Just keep an eye on her. If seems her normal self should be fine.


----------



## BUDDY18 (Feb 26, 2019)

lula said:


> My little miss ate a deflated balloon last night whilst out on our walk - have any of you experienced similar with your pooches?
> 
> I expected her to pass it this morning, but nothing yet.
> 
> ...


Be prepared to pull it out whilst passing


----------

